# Why.....



## pops6927 (Jan 27, 2017)

(question asked in a previous thread):













why.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Jan 27, 2017






"Why are there two bacon and two cheese forums listed?  Doesn't bother me just curious."

There are specific reasons.

The First Bacon forum is for HOT SMOKED Bacons.  Anything dealing with smoking bacons to temps of 135°+ or more, belong in the Bacon forum.

The Cheese forum is for fresh cheeses - from cottage cheese to Provolone to Emmentaler to Jarlsberg to Bries, etc.

Now, under COLD SMOKED:

There is a Bacon sub-forum for COLD SMOKED Bacons - any kind of bacon that is under 135°.

There is a Cheese sub-forum for COLD SMOKED Cheeses.  

When posting about fresh cheeses (non-smoked), those should be posted under Cheese Forum.

When posting about bacons (hot smoked), those should be posted under Bacon Forum.

When posting about smoked cheeses, those should be posted under Cold Smoked - Cheese.

When posting about bacons under 135°, those should be posted under Cold Smoked - Bacon.

Thank you for asking!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 27, 2017)

What a cheesy post!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks Pop, that makes sense!


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 27, 2017)

I should add where the 135° +/- delineation comes from.

Meats cooked to a minimum of 135° are considered 'partially cooked'.  They still require cooking to a finished temperature of 145°+ to be considered 'fully cooked'.  But, by achieving 'partially cooked' temperature, you have killed or severely retarded most harmful bacterias from multiplying.

If you go past 135° on to a minimum of 145°+, then the meats are considered 'fully cooked' and can be eaten safely at that, or higher, temperatures.

Hope this provides clarity!


----------



## dr k (Jan 27, 2017)

Pops6927 said:


> I should add where the 135° +/- delineation comes from.
> 
> Meats cooked to a minimum of 135° are considered 'partially cooked'.  They still require cooking to a finished temperature of 145°+ to be considered 'fully cooked'.  But, by achieving 'partially cooked' temperature, you have killed or severely retarded most harmful bacterias from multiplying.
> 
> ...


Wizard!


----------

